# Sub crawl question



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

How does the sub crawl method apply to dual subs? I understand the concept well for placing one sub but I'm not sure where to best place the other one. I know it's quite room specific but should dual subs oppose each other? 

Construction on my theater should start soon but I'm planning on ordering 2 SVS PB-1000s so I want to get a feel for pre wiring.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Download REW (top of the home page) and go to the Room Simulation tab at the top. This feature allows you to enter the dimensions of your room, where you want the subs, and where you sit, and then it will tell you where the subs should have the best position, scientifically. Actual response might be different, but it will give you a good place to start physically moving them.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

Awesome, this is why I love this forum. I didn't think to start with REW, thanks!


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Happy to help! Let us know what you figure out. I'm also interested to find out if the simulation "best" scenario matches your actual best placement.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

dougc said:


> Happy to help! Let us know what you figure out. I'm also interested to find out if the simulation "best" scenario matches your actual best placement.


I'll report back when I can, it'll be a good month or more though but I'm very ready to start!


----------

